# OT: State of the Board



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

A no name, no bashing thread.

Thank you management for listening to your customers.

Suggestions:

1. More Trueblue postings.

2. More private emails and encouraging old posters to grace us with their presence.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

To all former BBB members:

WE SEE YOU SEEING US. ALL CLEAR FOR YOUR RETURN.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

I consider myself to be a long-time follower of this board, going back to the BBB.net days. Real GM prior to that.
But never a major contributor to the discussions.

anyway, I just wanted to chime in on this, since it seems to be an issue in the bigger picture of our Bulls Fan culture.

Now, maybe it's just because we're mired in a very uneven and frustrating season, that's got to leave even most casual Bulls fan disappointed. But I've found myself less and less drawn to the board as the season has worn on. Quite frankly the quality of discussion is no longer catching my fancy, as much of what's being posted here is either bait to start a drawn out, frantic, name-calling argument - or just heaps of venting about how bad the season is going. Even threads that start out promising seem to dissolve into arguments over basically nothing by the time it hits the 2nd page of the thread.

I can't say I've got any answers on what's going to turn around these patterns of behavior, and I'm certainly not calling out anyone in particular. But for me personally, this is what's turned my interest away from the board, and why my participation has just about dropped off the radar entirely.

I know we've all got some ideas on what we think could help the Bulls improve, and that's absolutely the point of this board is to talk about these ideas. but it's getting harder, patience is wearing thin, and frustration abounds.
all I can say is - let's all just take a collective deep breath together, remember that ALL of us just want to see the Bulls play well and get back into contending status - so therefore, we're all on the same side.


thanks for listening everybody
who's ready for a group hug?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i miss
dabullz, tomboerwinkle, rlucas, mikedc, mizenkay, ron cey, such sweet thunder, greekbullsfan and everybody else who were active back in 2k4


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> I know we've all got some ideas on what we think could help the Bulls improve, and that's absolutely the point of this board is to talk about these ideas. but it's getting harder, patience is wearing thin, and frustration abounds.


It's what happens when one voice with one opinion tries (and succeeds) in drowning out the other voices and their opinions.

And it always happened right around page 2.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

. . . and the state of the board takes a turn for the worse with the decision to lock the "K4E no longer a mod" thread.

Unbelievable.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> . . . and the state of the board takes a turn for the worse with the decision to lock the "K4E no longer a mod" thread.
> 
> Unbelievable.


While there was some positive posts in there, the thread had been open long enough. It basically turned into people finger pointing and bashing each other, really wasn't a need to keep it open. I'm sorry but you guys are whiny as **** in here.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> While there was some positive posts in there, the thread had been open long enough. It basically turned into people finger pointing and bashing each other, really wasn't a need to keep it open.


Right. Because all this stuff is just going to go away if we lock threads and ban IP addresses and don't have frank discussions about how everything reached this point.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> While there was some positive posts in there, the thread had been open long enough. It basically turned into people finger pointing and bashing each other, really wasn't a need to keep it open.


You guys leave my thread alone.

*So Bulls posters where do we go from here?* Do we let this become a one opinion playground, or can we devote ourselves to a respectful tolerant interchange of basketball?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

GB said:


> You guys leave my thread alone.
> 
> *So Bulls posters where do we go from here?* Do we let this become a one opinion playground, or can we devote ourselves to a respectful tolerant interchange of basketball?


We go elsewhere. 

But I will be back pretty soon to bump my "how long until Gordon gets traded" thread that jnrjr ridiculously edited to add a "never" option. After that, though, who the hell knows?

Cheers, all.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Right. Because all this stuff is just going to go away if we lock threads and ban IP addresses and don't have frank discussions about how everything reached this point.


It's not gonna make it go away but neither is a 100 page thread of people crying and pointing fingers at everyone. The past is the past, there's no need to dwell on it. This is just a message board and it is here for us to discuss basketball. I don't understand how it turned into WWE with all these plot twists, rivalries, backstabbings and all this other off the wall stuff. If the dude who got removed from his mod spot was seen as a problem, then what is there to really talk about? He got removed and we all can see that, so keep is moving.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Right. Because all this stuff is just going to go away if we lock threads and ban IP addresses and don't have frank discussions about how everything reached this point.


That only works when you don't have *******s coming back here only to create problems. Additionally, it is really difficult to have a frank discussion when people are gloating because they are *******s.

That said, I don't want to stop you from talking about the forum because you are correct.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Right. Because all this stuff is just going to go away if we lock threads and ban IP addresses and don't have frank discussions about how everything reached this point.


I haven't seen any IP addresses banned yet, at least. I'm not planning on banning any personally.

I just locked the thread because it's full of personal attacks. I'm happy to continue the discussion here, as long as we can avoid all the really vicious personal attacks, because I'm agree there's still plenty to work out.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> We go elsewhere.
> 
> But I will be back pretty soon to bump my "how long until Gordon gets traded" thread that jnrjr ridiculously edited to add a "never" option. After that, though, who the hell knows?
> 
> Cheers, all.


Scott, with all due respect, what's your deal? I was a relatively new mod making a judgment call when I thought you were making a dishonest post. It may well have been the wrong call. But having some vendetta because someone edited one of your posts years ago is pretty crazy, isn't it? Geez. Everyone makes a mistake here and there.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> That only works when you don't have *******s coming back here only to create problems. Additionally, it is really difficult to have a frank discussion when people are gloating because they are *******s.
> 
> That said, I don't want to stop you from talking about the forum because you are correct.


There's going to be some gloating. There's going to be some name-calling. There's going to be posts like Sham's and lgtwins's loaded with personal insults that are in flagrant violation of the user agreements. Whatever.

I'd say a thread like that is this particular boards only chance for survival and maybe even a return to what it used to be. Let people say what's on their minds and maybe move toward closure.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok, enough.

-jnr


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> There's going to be some gloating. There's going to be some name-calling. There's going to be posts like Sham's and lgtwins's loaded with personal insults that are in flagrant violation of the user agreements. Whatever.
> 
> I'd say a thread like that is this particular boards only chance for survival and maybe even a return to what it used to be. Let people say what's on their minds and maybe move toward closure.


Unfortunately, I don't see closure getting reached. Just as it has been for years in here, it will be just another pissing match. Everyone in here has long memories and entrenched positions.

I wish it could be different. I'd like it to be different. However, there are too many people in here that have been given opportunities to change their spots and they don't. (man, that was a horrible mixing of metaphors)


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

edit


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

comon guys grow up

i believe everybody should get unbanned and that this place starts over again


its seems as if you guys are siding into 2 different teams

you guys are really making this place worse

so lets restart everything, unban everyone

we might even have to clean the house for mods and restart

2 that i would want to be mod for sure are liekomgj4ck and KingJ


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> edit


Hey, rwj, maybe this isn't the place for a compliment, but I was reading through some old threads to research a point I was making on another board, and you had a series of fantastic posts in the thread. A reminder of how outstanding this little place used to be.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

How about we use the board to talk about the board. Wait we're already doing that.

Lets use the board to talk about talking about the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sorry, but internet fights are really funny, and lame. Grow up guys. We are Chicago Bulls and Basketball fans!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm sorry, but internet fights are really funny, and lame. Grow up guys. We are Chicago Bulls and Basketball fans!


For the first time I can remember, I am going to agree with you. Though i would probably get rid of the funny part and go with just lame.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm sorry, but internet fights are really funny, and lame. Grow up guys. We are Chicago Bulls and Basketball fans!


i agree with you

its not like we are ever gona meet each other

but this board really needs to restart


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Hey, rwj, maybe this isn't the place for a compliment, but I was reading through some old threads to research a point I was making on another board, and you had a series of fantastic posts in the thread. A reminder of how outstanding this little place used to be.


That's funny, because whenever I read one of my old posts I always think "Did I really write that? When did this happen?"


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

I doubt there will ever be closure on any of this stuff really. If there was, then it would help. If not, then it's just going to hurt.

What's a new user going to think if they come here. They're going to think "What the hell happened to this place that everyone is so bitter and pissed off". A forum grows through interesting activity. Old grudges on a personal nature probably aren't interesting to new users.

Growing a forum is an extremely difficult task, and there were many things going on when this one started to give it an initial boost that won't be replicated. It's going to be very difficult to regrow the forum's active user base.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> i agree with you
> 
> its not like we are ever gona meet each other
> 
> but this board really needs to restart


:lol: every time I see our mod KJ post I picture Nocioni, I dunno why. I wonder if he looks like him. I think it would be quite amusing to see some of you


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> :lol: every time I see our mod KJ post I picture Nocioni, I dunno why. I wonder if he looks like him. I think it would be quite amusing to see some of you


haha i imagine KJ as austin croshere
i imagine you as david lee


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

What the hell has happened to the universe when liekomgj4ck has become the voice of reason?


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Outsider here. As you can tell by the # of posts (in 6 years), I don't post much but I do read quite a few posts on different forums throughout the board.
The Bulls board has always been a favorite, and I'm quite sure a lot of the longtime non-Bulls fans posters would probably agree with me. Agree or disagree on the Bulls players/team/philosophy, this board has been entertaining due to the much dissected topics of conversation that have come up over the years. I am amazed at the level of fan dedication the Chicago teams have, something the LA teams will never have. The posters in the past have been the best (rivaled only by the Blazers forum) on BBB/BBF.
That being said, the relative quality is way, way down. Intelligent and knowledgable posters are long removed. I'll continue to persue the writings, and hopefully some of those guys will come back. Best of luck to your forum. I have a feeling that if the Bulls return to respectability we'll see the return of the former posters.
Till then, Go Lakers! (And no, you guys can't have Kobe  )


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dougthonus said:


> I doubt there will ever be closure on any of this stuff really. If there was, then it would help. If not, then it's just going to hurt.
> 
> What's a new user going to think if they come here. They're going to think "What the hell happened to this place that everyone is so bitter and pissed off". A forum grows through interesting activity. Old grudges on a personal nature probably aren't interesting to new users.
> 
> Growing a forum is an extremely difficult task, and there were many things going on when this one started to give it an initial boost that won't be replicated. It's going to be very difficult to regrow the forum's active user base.


I find this board very interested, good old politics. I love it. That's just me though I'm a political science major. I know it's difficult to grow a forum, but threads like this and a few certain others don't help. What we need is basketball. Even if some people could act civil that'd be a great start. It's only a message board, no need to take it so seriously. For most of the posters on this board this message board is just a way to exercise one of your life's love. I know that's why I'm here. I started playing basketball when I was freaking six. Why? Because of Michael Jordan and the 90's Bulls. I still play, I still watch, and this message board is a great way to enjoy basketball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> What the hell has happened to the universe when liekomgj4ck has become the voice of reason?


:lol: I know I've been a crazy poster, especially back on the other place, but it's all in good fun. I've tamed down, and I'm trying to be a better poster. I love basketball and I love this board and I want to last here hehe.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GB said:


> A no name, no bashing thread.
> 
> Thank you management for listening to your customers.
> 
> ...


I really should. Thanks GB.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Right. Because all this stuff is just going to go away if we lock threads and ban IP addresses and don't have frank discussions about how everything reached this point.


Um we dont ban ip addresses anymore.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd love to see Truebluefan post more! I checked and he has 23.55 posts per day though, I don't know how much more he can do. :lol:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Here is an idea, how about we talk Bulls Basketball? How about all of us be respectful to each other? That is what founded the board to begin with. Mature discussion with both sides of a spirited debate being allowed to be heard......without digs, without making personal, without hijacking threads with the same arguements over and over.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> Here is an idea, how about we talk Bulls Basketball? How about all of us be respectful to each other? That is what founded the board to begin with. Mature discussion with both sides of a spirited debate being allowed to be heard......without digs, without making personal, without hijacking threads with the same arguements over and over.


I'll agree to this only if you get rid of Big Ben! We can't stand with his fat contract!

:rofl:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Um we dont ban ip addresses anymore.




Someone's lying, because you've just banned Duck's within the last hour or so.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Ohhh, I see what you did there. You undid it after I mentioned it to make me look wrong.

Sneakily done.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yikes. I saw that a whole bunch of stuff went down today, and I don't feel as if staying away from the board as I was going to be for a bit is in my best interests or the board's.

I haven't had time to read any of this stuff yet, but I'll weigh in a little later. For now, all I'll say is that I hope we don't lose any posters over any of this stuff, as I really do enjoy all of the members we have here. We're all Bulls fans here, let's keep that in mind and be civil.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

The problem with this board is you have mods that feel they have to control it. Now I can understand editing profanity or slurs, but let people go. If you don't like what's being said don't read the post. It seems there are a bunch of tight *** fairies running this thing that can't handle the truth. 

I get sick and tired of all the political correctness at work. I would like an anonymous discussion forum open to freedom of speech. Don't hate the playa hate the game....this game has gotten pretty lame due to power hungry moderators.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Kum by yah my lord ....Kum by yah .... Kum by yah my lord..Kum by yah 

Kum by yah my lord ....Kum by yah .... 

O Lord ..Kum by yah 

O Lord Kum by yah !


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I say 50 posts and this thing is locked.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

lorgg said:


> The problem with this board is you have mods that feel they have to control it. Now I can understand editing profanity or slurs, but let people go. If you don't like what's being said don't read the post. It seems there are a bunch of tight *** fairies running this thing that can't handle the truth.
> 
> I get sick and tired of all the political correctness at work. I would like an anonymous discussion forum open to freedom of speech. Don't hate the playa hate the game....this game has gotten pretty lame due to power hungry moderators.


thats why i believe we should remove everybodys mod rights

then choose mods that bring in a positive influence

now some may stay such as KJ and narek


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Would we be picking the new mods like how they pick the pope?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Would we be picking the new mods like how they pick the pope?


Nah, we don't have any smoke.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> Nah, we don't have any smoke.


I got a Children's bible somewhere around the house, I'll bring that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It doesn't count without the Fisherman's Ring anyway.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

PW here. 

My interest (and passion) for the Bulls (and the NBA in general this season, really), has been sucked out. The only reason is because the Bulls are in a state of transition. They need a coach, and they need to make sure that everyone gets (and stays) healthy. Also, Wallace needs to go. I don't know what's really going on except for that, because I've had other stuff that I've paid attention to instead of the league the last couple months.

Overall, I've had some fun here (WAYYYYYYYYY back when, lol) and if the Bulls were actually winning and had some respect in this league, maybe I'd post alot more. If next season is different, then maybe this board next year will be different. But this season is done. It's been done for a while. They need a fresh start next year.

So cherish the old days, because unless the Bulls go on a LONNNNGGGG winning streak this season, you won't see that again in a while.

Peace
- PW


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

PowerWoofer said:


> PW here.
> 
> My interest (and passion) for the Bulls (and the NBA in general this season, really), has been sucked out. The only reason is because the Bulls are in a state of transition. They need a coach, and they need to make sure that everyone gets (and stays) healthy. Also, Wallace needs to go. I don't know what's really going on except for that, because I've had other stuff that I've paid attention to instead of the league the last couple months.
> 
> ...


I agree, this season is tiring, but it is still fun to watch and good to provide opinions and feedback about the team.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I agree, this season is tiring, but it is still fun to watch and good to provide opinions and feedback about the team.


Yeah, and when the team sucks, I think it's only fair that we should be aloud to vent (with respect, of course, :biggrin: ) in those circumstances. It should only be right, because when you are passionate about someting, when they do good, you cheer, when they do bad, you vent some anger.

Anyway, hopefully things here will work out.

-PWoofer


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

PowerWoofer said:


> Yeah, and when the team sucks, I think it's only fair that we should be aloud to vent (with respect, of course, :biggrin: ) in those circumstances. It should only be right, because when you are passionate about something, when they do good, you cheer, when they do bad, you vent some anger.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully things here will work out.
> 
> -PWoofer


Yeah venting should be allowed to an extent, hehe. Personally in a way I love times like these because you can play manager of the team yourself- think of how YOU would improve the team. Maybe I'm crazy. It's fun to speculate.

Things will work out here. There are still alot of remaining good posters that truly love the Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yep, this season has really sucked. Difficult to watch this team, especially without Gordon. Gray provided glimmers of hope, but Boylan would always play deadbeats like Wallace, and a struggling Tyrus over him. Its fun seeing Thabo do his thing now too.

Thank goodness for the presidential election for keeping me occupied.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Yep, this season has really sucked.


There has been good in this season. You should see all different aspects of it. 

1. We're getting a new coach.
2. Tyrus is still here
3. Thabo's play
4. Noah's play
5. Paxson hasn't made a desperation trade
6. Gordon / Deng's value has gone done because of injury

Try to think of the positive man.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Kum by yah my lord ....Kum by yah .... Kum by yah my lord..Kum by yah
> 
> Kum by yah my lord ....Kum by yah ....
> 
> ...




"We are, the worrrrrlllllld..........."


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I haven't seen any IP addresses banned yet, at least. I'm not planning on banning any personally.
> 
> I just locked the thread because it's full of personal attacks. I'm happy to continue the discussion here, as long as we can avoid all the really vicious personal attacks, because I'm agree there's still plenty to work out.


Was the thread removed as well as locked? The only thread I see on that topic has only three entries. I have been away a couple days and would have been interested to see it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bad Bulls season, bad economy, bad Bulls Board... 2007-08, the year of drama.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Um we dont ban ip addresses anymore.



But you make it so I cant pm back TB1? He made 4 posts under his new account, yet I cant link to them?

Lets go ahead and forget that the Bulls board used to have one of the most knowledgeable and enjoyable core of posters on any website. Lets just sweep that under the rug. The majority of them have been banned, so theres no point to bring that up right?

Instead lets focus on turning Ballscientist esq posting into the norm, throw content out the window, and just concentrate on getting as many new people in here to see the links on the page.

I've been here too long to leave, but this board has gone from something I was passionate about, to a way to waste time while Im stuck at work. The secret service bull**** you guys are pulling on banned poster pisses me off as well.

Go ahead and give me the run of the mil admin response. We all know at no point in time will admins ever shed light on why everyone was systematically removed from the site, other than BS remarks like conflict of interests.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Philomath said:


> Was the thread removed as well as locked? The only thread I see on that topic has only three entries. I have been away a couple days and would have been interested to see it.


The thread was removed, yes.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey, at least last night's game was fun.

right up until the point that Thabo denied the crowd their free taco with the missed free-throw.
kinda makes you wish we could play the Miami heat every single night. by golly, we'd have something to cheer about for real, wouldn't we?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wishbone said:


> Hey, at least last night's game was fun.
> 
> right up until the point that Thabo denied the crowd their free taco with the missed free-throw.
> kinda makes you wish we could play the Miami heat every single night. by golly, we'd have something to cheer about for real, wouldn't we?


heheheheheh. It was fun. Please come back Miami.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> The thread was removed, yes.


That was a great thread.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

"In the long history of the world, only a few generations have been granted the role of defending freedom in its hour of maximum danger. I do not shrink from this responsibility -- I welcome it. I do not believe that any of us would exchange places with any other people or any other generation. The energy, the faith, the devotion which we bring to this endeavor will light our country and all who serve it. And the glow from that fire can truly light the world."

-JFK


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> That was a great thread.


I had no part in moving the thread, but I can understand why it was done.

Anyone who is interested in discussing some of what was discussed in that thread may wish to try PMing jnrjr79 about it...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

¹²³ said:


> That was a great thread.


Who started it?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Who started it?


You.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, I miss what this board was a few years back too. bbb.forum is my favorite board in terms of physical aesthetics, but my favorite thing about the board, of course, is the people. Unfortunately, several of my favorite posters are now distributed around three different websites. I find that I read posts from all of the sites relatively often, but being that my attention is spread in several directions, I post much less regularly.

I still love the Bulls and bbf.com, though.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

This board will remain strong because people care about it, and care about the Bulls... 

If the Bulls put together a nice stretch of basketball, I have a feeling things would pick up.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> This board will remain strong because people care about it, and care about the Bulls...
> 
> If the Bulls put together a nice stretch of basketball, I have a feeling things would pick up.


Yeah, of course when the bulls stink it up, people will lose interest. That's the way it is with every team and every message board. That's how it is even on the Chicago Bears Message Board.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

dougthonus said:


> I doubt there will ever be closure on any of this stuff really. If there was, then it would help. If not, then it's just going to hurt.
> 
> What's a new user going to think if they come here. They're going to think "What the hell happened to this place that everyone is so bitter and pissed off". A forum grows through interesting activity. Old grudges on a personal nature probably aren't interesting to new users.
> 
> Growing a forum is an extremely difficult task, and there were many things going on when this one started to give it an initial boost that won't be replicated. It's going to be very difficult to regrow the forum's active user base.


It makes you think...Why didn't the Beatles ever get back together?

I can say for myself that I came to this board looking for a community that would be a right mix for me. I had my own reasons to invest in thinking about how the Bulls were going about the process of returning to championship glory. And there were alot of other people with a similar motivation on here to discuss those thoughts with. Because there was such a large mix, no one voice was dominant, and it made for an intoxicating brew. Probably, it came to a head with Curry-gate and the Chandler-trade. Voices began to drop out. Those that remained grew more shrill. There's nothing intoxicating about coming to the board these days -- and the Bulls themselves are stuck -- neither looking forward to a great future nor having an immediate glorious past. 

The other boards out there -- I only lurk at one other -- have their moments -- but to be honest -- basketball discussions themselves, while interesting, aren't enough to make me want to post. Basketball for me is a metaphor -- a way to think through things relevant to real life by watching them transpire on a stage and then discussing them afterwards. 

Maybe, the real problem is there are no good actors on stage right now.

I wasn't ever a star on these boards, and now I'm already a veteran, but I wish everyone the best, and I hope to see you all plus a new mix of fans who can see beyond the game in a new forum enjoying an intoxicating brew.

Peace to all, and the grace of forgiveness from heaven for healing and new life!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, since this is just bickering like most threads, I only read the first page. The problem with this board, is that everyone, including the moderators, whine and complain and make personal insulting attacks. Some non-bull mods even joined in here in the first page, and had to have stuff edited out with the ****s. The mods are supposed to enforce the rules, not troll themselves, which I see ALL THE TIME on this board. It's ridiculous. So if this board is to be fixed, it has to start with mods not posting flamatory, baiting posts.....whether they're true or not. 

If people are breaking the rules with antagonizing, flaming posts, give them a week suspension after a warning or 2. If they keep it up ban them. It all starts with the mods though, knowing how to be impartial and not committing the same offenses themselves. When people see the MODS acting like that, it's like there are basically no rules and anything goes. That's essentially how it seems on this board. People post with no regard for the rules or fellow posters, so that's how it goes until finally someone gets banned or pissed off enough to leave on their own. 

Just my 2 cents. Consider it constructive criticism if you will.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Just like Eddy Curry this board is alive with a heart-beat! :clap:


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I forgot to add one thing here. I also post on a football forum, and in the Steelers' board there a few new members joined and were constantly antagonizing, just as people do here. The board went to hell, and it wasn't until the webmaster himself stepped in and banned the head POS flamer that it changed. I personally went from posting on there constantly to getting on once a week at best. Since that one poster who was ruining every thread was removed, the entire board has changed. Even the other people I considered trolls are tolerable now. There's a flair up every once in a while where someone is out of line and trolling a bit, but overall it's pretty good again due to ONE person being beanned. Over here, those that do it constantly and have been warned repeatedly should be banned, rather than have them pollute the entire board. It's not just one poster over here too, though of course a select few stand out more than others.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> It makes you think...Why didn't the Beatles ever get back together?
> 
> I can say for myself that I came to this board looking for a community that would be a right mix for me. I had my own reasons to invest in thinking about how the Bulls were going about the process of returning to championship glory. And there were alot of other people with a similar motivation on here to discuss those thoughts with. Because there was such a large mix, no one voice was dominant, and it made for an intoxicating brew. Probably, it came to a head with Curry-gate and the Chandler-trade. Voices began to drop out. Those that remained grew more shrill. There's nothing intoxicating about coming to the board these days -- and the Bulls themselves are stuck -- neither looking forward to a great future nor having an immediate glorious past.
> 
> ...


All hail the new prophet! 

Just kidding, great post.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I've turned into a lurker (rarely at that) on this board.

Life is often hard. There are many things that make us unhappy. Basketball should not be one of those things. This season, the Bulls have been very disappointing, so Forums dedicated to their prospects are obviously going to suffer some drop-off in patronage. Who wants their escapist hobby to become hopelessly frustrating?

I like thinking about trades, speculating about how young players will develop, thinking about how things could have been if such-and-such a trade had or had not been made. I also like the day-to-day evaluations of players, coaches and management. None of this is important, but I enjoy reading the opinions of everyone who also cares about these things. 

The thing that sent me away from the board is that some people were obsessed with arguing about things that I was not interested in. It's kind of like being at a party where a heated discussion breaks out about a subject that you have no interest in. Your only interest is sociological -- how intelligent is the give-and-take, how amusing, etc. Eventually that's not enough reason to stay, and you leave.

The business of moderating an internet board is the key to keeping the conversation interesting for everyone. It's tempting to give extra leeway to those who post a lot -- but that is exactly the wrong thing to do. People who post a lot have to be more, not less, polite and considerate of others. In addition, they have to be a little more up-beat. We know who those people are -- Mizenkay, TB#1, Sham, Doughous ... It's too easy for an internet forum to fall into internal, personal agendas. 

Boards are also magnets for those need to work out some psycho-pathological need. In this regard, basketball boards seem to be more polite that political boards, which attract folks who are really disturbed. The problem is that there doesn't seem to be an easy way to shut the ranting of the mentally disturbed up. Ridicule is a dangerous technique. Pleas for reasonable discourse are a waste of time. Banning is a blunt instrument that can only be used sparingly.

I don't have any answers, nor do I think it's necessary for anyone to come up with them. But our next president is likely to be a basketball fanatic -- and a Chicago Bulls fan to boot. The future of Chicago Bulls boards looks more hopeful now than it did a year ago.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

McBulls said:


> I've turned into a lurker (rarely at that) on this board.
> 
> Life is often hard. There are many things that make us unhappy. Basketball should not be one of those things. This season, the Bulls have been very disappointing, so Forums dedicated to their prospects are obviously going to suffer some drop-off in patronage. Who wants their escapist hobby to become hopelessly frustrating?
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, especially the bold part. That's why i was against certain poster becoming a moderator. And I do think he failed miserably as a moderator and hurt this board.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Scuall said:


> The posters in the past have been the best (rivaled only by the Blazers forum) on BBB/BBF.
> That being said, the relative quality is way, way down. Intelligent and knowledgable posters are long removed. I'll continue to persue the writings, and hopefully some of those guys will come back. Best of luck to your forum. I have a feeling that if the Bulls return to respectability we'll see the return of the former posters.


I hope you're right, but I doubt it. Well written post.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Gray provided glimmers of hope, but Boylan would always play deadbeats like Wallace, and a struggling Tyrus over him.



Just when we had seemingly run out of Big Ben criticisms...

Calling Wallace a "deadbeat" is some of the more innovative criticism I've seen of him. Do we have evidence that he is failing to pay child support somewhere?

Perhaps you mean he is "deadweight"


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

No means no


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

...

My thoughts are the same things that PowerWoofer, TrueBlue, and McBulls have already said. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/393339-ot-state-board-6.html#post5300926
http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/393339-ot-state-board-4.html#post5291414
http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/393339-ot-state-board-3.html#post5290774


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it really necessary to spam? If you don't like it here stop coming here.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

No spam. I erased posts I made so as not to upset the board/mods.

It's probably time to lock/delete this thread.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah i'd say so.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So lets do it Mods...I see one looking right now: King Joseus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:sigh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> :sigh:



Huh?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

GB said:


> So lets do it Mods...I see one looking right now: King Joseus


He doesn't mod this board anymore.

Edit: Well I thought he didn't. He resigned but they still have him listed as a mod.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/393339-ot-state-board-6.html#post5301671

It's worse than worthless without a free flow of information from all parties allowed. Please lock it.

Feel free to PM me for my suggestions (no, I'm going to PM you guys : ) ), which are no different than the ones posted above but also have something to say about trolling and what they're doing on another Bulls basketball site.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> He doesn't mod this board anymore.
> 
> Edit: Well I thought he didn't. He resigned but they still have him listed as a mod.


Actually, I'm back and good to go here. Haha, no worries though.

I'll lock it due to the lack of any productive posts for a good while now.


----------

